# Attic work



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

All the recent talk about attic work in the heat got me thinking. What is your typical attic work setup like? Do you just walk across the open joists and then kneel on the joists? Kneepads? You take 2x4's up with you to walk across the joists easier? Plywood to kneel or sit on? Do you have a bag specially made up for attic work so you have anything you might need and you don't loose anything? Or do you just run up in the attic and then remember that you need a bunch of other stuff and have to come back down 4 times like me? :whistling2:

What's your process?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always worn knee pads.. why I have no problems with them now.

I bought some 1X12X4' pine boards at HD I painted blue and use in the attic for those places only a squirrel can fit.

I have a small 12" fan I take into the attic with me.

A 6' piece of 3/4" PVC with #8 bare bent into a hook for grabbing wires.

Most important, I put a gallon of water into the freezer for about (3) hours.

The water jug is half frozen and stays cold for a whole day.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

When I first started, I was always stuck in attics, all I had was a maglite and a leatherman wave..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Best thing you can have for doing attic work is a helper.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I carry a craftsman 19.2 cordless fan, it keeps you cool and blows the isulation dust away from you. I like the craftsman flourescent light too, lots of light, easy to carry. I use an old linesman ditty bag with a belt clip to carry tools/parts. No pads, scrounge for a board if I need to lay on something.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Best thing you can have for doing attic work is a helper.


:laughing::laughing:

Even with attics, I never wished I had a helper.

I had one slip off the ceiling beam and dumped a 4'X4' piece of sheetrock on the dining room table.

Only good thing he missed the crystal chandelier by 6"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Even with attics, I never wished I had a helper.
> 
> ...


That's why YOU are in the attic, not some stumble-bumble.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Best thing you can have for doing attic work is a helper.


Like this:










And be sure to help steady the ladder when your helper goes into the scuttle...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Does anyone know what time it is?????"

Let's not forget to get a Petzl.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

I always liked the Dewalt 18V Lantern type fluorescent light. It lights up the whole area, lasts for 4 hours on a normal 18V battery, and doesn't make you even hotter like quartz lights will.


----------



## romexican (Jul 22, 2010)

Best investment for attic work I ever made was a headlamp.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Head lamp, fan, and a bottle of water. Most of the time it's to risky sending a helper in the attic. I end up doing most of the attic work myself.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

The fan is a great idea. 

It's just that I shy away from taking extra stuff up there because it makes more trips up, more walking back and forth over the open joists, and more time up there. But if I need to be up there for a long period of time, I am definitely going to invest in one of those battery powered fans.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

JLA said:


> The fan is a great idea.
> 
> It's just that I shy away from taking extra stuff up there because it makes more trips up, more walking back and forth over the open joists, and more time up there. But if I need to be up there for a long period of time, I am definitely going to invest in one of those battery powered fans.


I just got a fan a couple of months ago, even just putting it by the attic entrance helps a lot.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Start early in the morning in hot weather and know when to quit. Drink LOTS of water. I try to plan what I'll be doing and take all the material and tools up with me. I always need something else. I'll usually just pack around a cardboard box with me junk in it. I don't take tool bags up as I will loose tools. I walk on the trusses and only kneel to do work. I need to find good knee pads.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Summertime attic work here in AZ is a blast, let me tell you. Virtually all of the attics here have blown-in insulation which tends to cling to you when you start to sweat. I wear an old nomex airforce jumpsuit, LED headlamp and respirator (the old guys call me 'ghostbuster'). The airforce jumpsuit is great, as it has lots of zipper closure pockets to stash stuff, and velcro cuffs at the wrists and ankles to keep the insulation out. I also bring a change of clothes, and drink a ton of water. Carry up a milk crate for tools/supplies, with zipper tool bags for wire nuts, bits etc. Even with the best of prep, it's still no picnic


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

Im in the middle of a whole house restoration. House was done in knob & tube with the added extention cord in places. Im replacing all wiring plumming. I live neer St Louie its been 110 with heat index for weeks,Ive spent 30 plus howers in 100 who knows what in the attic. The first thing i did was tap into an air duct and ran a 50' 10' flex ductIhelps some:thumbsup:


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> Im in the middle of a whole house restoration. House was done in knob & tube with the added extention cord in places. Im replacing all wiring plumming. I live neer St Louie its been 110 with heat index for weeks,Ive spent 30 plus howers in 100 who knows what in the attic. The first thing i did was tap into an air duct and ran a 50' 10' flex ductIhelps some:thumbsup:


 
huh...... plumming?? howers?? 
Personally, I use employees to climb in attics..........


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I have always worn knee pads.. why I have no problems with them now.
> 
> I bought some 1X12X4' pine boards at HD I painted blue and use in the attic for those places only a squirrel can fit.
> 
> ...



Hey! That's a good idea the pvc and the hook. I also carry a "Blue Blower" fan. Actually, I have two!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

A snare comes in handy some times when a hook wont do, get a long piece of #12 and stick both ends into a 3/4" pvc until they come out the other side, then pull them so you have a round loop at the end and just pull on the #12 ends on one side to close the loop on the other side. Works good to on wild animals.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont mind the heat as much as the insulations.. I have a mask, headlamp. and gloves. I think i will start wearing my knee pads more, but they only seem to be comfortable with jeans on.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Murphy said:


> I dont mind the heat as much as the insulations.. I have a mask, headlamp. and gloves. I think i will start wearing my knee pads more, but they only seem to be comfortable with jeans on.


 Yea me too. I stopped being to proud to wear a mask . I wear one 90 percent of the time now. As of the last two years, I am almost never lucky enough to work in an attic that isn't tongue and groove boards. SO My circular saw is a must, any sort of cordless light and a couple of fiber snakes...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad I rarely see residential attics. Ceiling fans seem to be requested a lot this time of year. I got lucky a few weeks back. Less than 7 minutes in the attic to tie 14/2 from fan rated box to lighting j-box. Well over 120 degrees. But I got $450 and it was the last stop of the day, so the temperature didn't bother me too much.

Since you guys don't like helpers up there, have any of you all ever thought about subbing out your attic work?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh I never said no helpers up there. My guy was practically on my hip for almost a year, now I am very comfortable sending him up there alone.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

My answer: other stuff and have to come back down 4 times like me. 

Its always something.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I am glad I rarely see residential attics. Ceiling fans seem to be requested a lot this time of year. I got lucky a few weeks back. Less than 7 minutes in the attic to tie 14/2 from fan rated box to lighting j-box. Well over 120 degrees. But I got $450 and it was the last stop of the day, so the temperature didn't bother me too much.
> 
> Since you guys don't like helpers up there, have any of you all ever thought about subbing out your attic work?


You got $450 without even snaking for a switch leg? 

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Best thing you can have for doing attic work is a helper.




...And a separate price book. Attics in June,July, August- Premium plus. Unless of course an EMERGENCY (a real one).


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I've taken off a supply side AC flex duct before in an attic I know I am going to be in for a while.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You got $450 without even snaking for a switch leg?
> 
> Nice :thumbup:


Nope, this was in a living room. Existing 3 gang for exterior porch, entry, and table lamp. Didn't want stacked toggles, 4 or 5 gang box, or cut in next to existing toggles. Quite happy with remote. They can change light moods for movie watching without getting out of their chairs. For some reason most people I deal with want remotes for their fans unless it is in kids room. I was at the property last winter and suggested fans at that time. No budget left over. When they called, I told them it was now summer rates and was given the green light immediately, because husband peeked up in the attic and said F no.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I've taken off a supply side AC flex duct before in an attic I know I am going to be in for a while.


Yeah definitely done that before myself!


----------

